# Pflanzkübel?



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Juni 2007)

Hi.

Was für Pflanzkübel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Bis jetzt habe ich immer 90 Liter Mörtelkübel genommen.
Die sind für manche Seerosen aber ein bisschen zu klein.

Gibt es auch noch größere Mörtelkübel oder was kann man denn sonst noch verwenden?


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hallo Mirko,

frag doch mal bei den Fertigbetonherstellern (die mit den Betonmischern rumfahren) nach, was sie rumstehen haben. Bei Eugen habe ich am Do. richtig "große Dinger" stehen sehen.
Als weiteres fallen mir nur noch Regentonnen ein. Die gibts in rund oder eckig. Aber die eckigen-stabilen haben auch einen ordentlichen Preis.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hi Annett.

Ja, an sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht, hab da auch mal welche gesehen.
Nur wie bekomme ich diese Tonnen schweren Dinger in den Garten?

Regentonnen finde ich ein bisschen zu hoch. Hab auch schon an ein halbiertes Weinfaß gedacht aber die kosten ja ziemlich viel.

Gibts denn sowas wie bspw. 200 Liter Mörtelkübel?


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hi Mirko,

schau mal auf diese Seite vielleicht findest du da was du suchst!

http://www.auerdirect.de/

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Annett (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hallo Mirko,

200l Mörtelkübel kenne ich persönlich nicht, aber vielleicht Tante Google.
Wir haben hier fürs Regenwasser diese 600l IBC-Tanks stehen. Die gibts in weiß und schwarz, auch aus der Lebensmittelindustrie... gib mal bei 3..2..1.. IBC ein. Da sollte sich was finden lassen. 
Oder frag mal in einem Lebensmittelwerk bei Euch an, ob sie sowas haben und abgeben.
Die Dinger gibts auch in anderen Größen und man könnte sie auch aufschneiden = von oben kürzen, damit sie nicht so tief sind.
Wie stabil sie dann noch sind, kann ich leider nicht sagen, denn wir lassen die lieber ganz.


----------



## Eugen (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hallo Mirko,
genau die gleichen Überlegungen habe ich auch hinter mir.
Mörtelkübel sind zu klein,Regentonnen haben einen zu kleinen Durchmesser,dafür sind sie recht tief. Dann sah ich bei einem Winzer richtig schöne GfK-Wannen.
Die gibts z.B. bei "auerdirect" (siehe Link von Heiko) oder bei einem lieben Forumsmitglied,der sie daheim rumstehen hatte. Die sind jetzt bei mir.  
Schwer sind sie nicht wirklich,die Wanne mit 1000 L kann man locker zu zweit bewegen.
Ich werde die drei Wannen plus eine alte Zinkbadewanne als SeerosenHochteiche im laufe der nächsten Wochen umfunktionieren.
Seerosen dümpeln bereits in Mörtelkübeln, die Restbepflanzung macht mir noch Kopfzerbrechen  , aber das krieg ich auch noch hin.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hi Leute.

Danke für eure Vorschläge!

Aber irgendwie ist das was ich suche nicht dabei. Am besten wäre ebend ein halbes Weinfaß aber die kosten ja wie gesagt ganz schön.

Hatte gedacht ich finde eine günstige Variante aber da muss ich wohl tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Ich werde aber mal, wie Annett sagte, bei Fertigbetonherstellern nach fragen oder bei Weinhändlern bzw. Winzern nach fragen ob sie günstig ein Weinfaß abzugeben haben.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hi Mirko,
das gleiche Problem haben wir gerade auch, dass diese 90 Liter Dinger zu klein sind, und wir nichts anderes adäquates finden. Aber in der aktuellen Selbst ist der Mann (Nr. 7) wird beschrieben, wie man sich kleine Teiche selber bauen kann. Vielleicht kriegst Du da eine Anregung. Ich werde das auch heute abend direkt meinem Mann vorlegen. Vielleicht kann er ja was selber bauen, damit es nicht so teuer wird.


----------



## graui (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Was haltet Ihr von einem kleinen (150 - 200l) PE-Fertigteich?
Sind nur 40-50 tief, dafür flächiger als ein Mörtelkübel, und noch bezahlbar.
Wäre dann ein Seerosenteich im Teich versenkt.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Sooo, hab mir jetzt was ausgedacht.

Und zwar, so ein grünes Regenfaß (500 l) zu kaufen, zur Hälfte einbuddeln und ringsherum mit Naturstein zumauern, damit man nicht dieses doofe grüne Faß sieht.

So wie in etwa auf dem Bild, was ich mal ebend so aus Langeweile erstellt habe.  

 


Was haltet ihr davon? Geht das?


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Moin,

wenn die Tonne stabil genug ist.... warum nicht?
Du könntest sie auch mit Schilfmatten/Palisaden etc. verkleiden - das wäre weniger aufwändig.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hi Annett.

Ich nehme ma an das sie stabil sein wird. Ist ja schließlich ne Regentonne und für sowas gemacht.


----------



## karsten. (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hallo

das Zauberwort heißt Baumschulgroßcontainer


schönes WE


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hi Karsten.

Das sieht schon mal gut aus. Nur wo bekomme ich diese Dinger her? Die Seite ist nur für den Großhandel.


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hi Mirko,

NICHT bei einer Metzgerei oder Bäckerei.   

Ich würde es mal bei einer Gärtnerei versuchen. 
Werden die zwar nur bedingt auf Lager haben, können aber bestimmt bestellen.


----------



## karsten. (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

von einem Gärtner oder Baumschul-Direktor  aus ihrem örtlichen Großhandel

die machen das auch nur für Geld !  

jeder mit irgendeinem Gewerbeschein kann normalerweise bei Groß-Händlern kaufen ..

bei GALA Bauern  fällt so was meist als "Abfall" an und wird für kleines Geld abgegeben .


mfG


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Ja genau, in einer Gärtnerei. Warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen.

Hab gleich mal 2 angerufen. Der eine hat nur 130 Liter und der andere erkundigt sich mal.

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.





@ Eugen:
Ist denn das Briefchen angekommen?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Puh, knapp 50 € für einen Container in der Größe wie ich ihn bräuchte. Ganz schön Teuer. Was mach ich nur?


----------



## Sternthaler13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzkübel?*

Hi Mirko,

wir haben uns am Ende entschieden, uns selber etwas in der Größe zu buddeln, die wir brauchen. Das allerdings nicht aus Kostengründen, denn mit Folie und Vlies kostet uns der Spaß am Ende auch knapp 200 Euro. Aber ich gebe zu, das Ding ist größer geworden, als wir eigentlich vorhatten  Deswegen denke ich, mit 50 Euro kommst Du da richtig gut weg.


----------

